# Small HO DCC decoders?



## transam388 (Sep 11, 2012)

Hello,

Did a search and nothing definitive came up so asking now. In May of 2015 what "Very Small" DCC decoders are out there? Small meaning the standard 1.0 Stall as far as motors and this will be going into HO scale brass loggoing locos. Sound in most of these is not going to happen as these are heislers, Climax, Vulcans, etc. Have a Heisler someone put a DCC in for me that is really small and I do mean small! It still is using the original motor also but that motor is smooth.

Willing to Can motor things but need to see about some small DCC....what is out there now that you have used and have confidence in?

Thanks!


----------



## Mark R. (Jan 26, 2013)

This is the smallest decoder currently available and has a rating of 0.8 amps with a size of 0.27" x 0.24" x 0.067" ....

http://www.digitrains.co.uk/ecommerce/search/ct-elektronik-dcx76zf-decoder.aspx

There are others out there that are quite small ....










Mark.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Digitrax has DCC decoders suitable for Z scale and many for N scale.

I recently used one for an HO loco with very
little room. It is about the size of a postage stamp
but more narrow yet has a 1.amp capability.

Check the Digitrax website.

Don


----------



## transam388 (Sep 11, 2012)

Thanks for the responses. Yea, the one that the guy put in a Heisler was able to fit into a dime but amazed it can handle the motor.

Thanks again!!


----------



## transam388 (Sep 11, 2012)

Mark R. said:


> This is the smallest decoder currently available and has a rating of 0.8 amps with a size of 0.27" x 0.24" x 0.067" ....
> 
> http://www.digitrains.co.uk/ecommerce/search/ct-elektronik-dcx76zf-decoder.aspx
> 
> ...


Mark, thanks for the photos!!! Picture is worth a thousand words! Have you used any of these and if so how did you feel about those used? The one that "Appears" to have been put into the Heisler looks like the NCE but not exact.

Again, thanks to all!!!


----------



## breezy8 (Jun 21, 2012)

*sound??*

Do any of these "small" decoders have sound also?????


----------



## transam388 (Sep 11, 2012)

At least the one in my Heisler does not have sound. Although some of these seem to have fairly high stall ratings, sound also produces a fair amount of heat within decoders and of course current draw.

Geezzz....now I sound like I know something about these!  The more educated please chime in on this one please.

BTW, have ordered just one but probably more after an initial install of the NCE Z14SR. Will update on how that goes.


----------



## vikramgoel (Mar 2, 2015)

transam388 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Did a search and nothing definitive came up so asking now. In May of 2015 what "Very Small" DCC decoders are out there? Small meaning the standard 1.0 Stall as far as motors and this will be going into HO scale brass loggoing locos. Sound in most of these is not going to happen as these are heislers, Climax, Vulcans, etc. Have a Heisler someone put a DCC in for me that is really small and I do mean small! It still is using the original motor also but that motor is smooth.
> 
> ...


Here are two fron CT Electronik from Austria 

CT Electronik DCX74z - 1A Micro decorder
Dimensions are: 9x7x2.6mm (LxBxH)
Or
 Model: DCX77z which is only .8A dimensions are: 7.6 x 5 x 1.8 mm / LxWxHor

Link to their site (translate site by google) www.tran.at/

Hope this helps,

Regards,

Vik.
http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=de&u=http://www.tran.at/&prev=search*
*


----------



## transam388 (Sep 11, 2012)

Cool, thanks Vic!!


----------

